# Zahltag für Britneys Anwälte



## Tokko (19 Apr. 2008)

*Zahltag für Britneys Anwälte *



 

 
 18/4/2008 13:15 
Die Anwälte, die sich für Britney Spears und ihre Familie abrackern, machen jetzt Kasse. 
Ein Gerichtsbeamter genehmigte am Donnerstag einen Antrag von Britneys Vermögensverwaltern, Gerichtskosten in Höhe von fast $400.000 mit dem Geld aus ihrem privaten Treuhandvermögen zu begleichen, zu dem auch die Bank- und Broker-Konten der „Toxic“-Sängerin gehören, und die derzeit von Spears' Bruder Bryan verwaltet werden. 
Mitverwalter Andrew Wallett und die Anwälte, die Britney, ihren Vater Jamie Spears und Bryan Spears vertreten, waren die einzig Anwesenden bei der Anhörung. Alle waren sich einig, dass für die Begleichung der Anwaltskosten Britneys Konto, das auf $100 Millionen geschätzt wird, belastet werden sollte. 
„Die Verwalter kontrollieren jede Transaktion, gleichgültig in welcher Höhe“, sagte die Anwältin der Verwalter, Geraldine Wyle, die die Entscheidung befürwortete. 
Britneys Treuhandvermögen kam bislang für ihre Arzt- und persönlichen Kosten auf, sowie für ihr „Taschengeld“ in Höhe von $1.500 pro Woche, Jamie Spears' wöchentliches Gehalt von $2.500 und Rechtskosten, die ihre Vormundschaft und ihr Sorgerechtsverfahren betreffen. 
Nach einer kurzen Beratung unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit, genehmigte Reva Goetz, Gerichtsbeauftragte am Gericht in Los Angeles, Wallet einen Vorschuss von $100.000, $10.000 pro Woche für Britneys Pflichtverteidiger Samuel Ingham bis zum Ablauf der Vormundschaft am 31. Juli, $175.000 für Wyles Firma, Luce Forward, $22.500 für Bryan Spears' Anwalt, Clark Byam, und $75.000 für die Anwältin der Familie, Stacy Phillips, die erst kürzlich wieder angeheuert wurde, um Britney in ihrem Sorgerechtsstreit zu vertreten. 
Bei den Vorschüssen handelt es sich schätzungsweise um die Hälfte der endgültigen Anwaltskosten. Sie decken die Kosten, die bis zum 31. März angefallen sind. 
Goetz vertagte das Urteil in Bezug auf Bryan Spears' Antrag, alle Geschäfte, die unter dem Namen seiner Schwester laufen, und alle anderen Unternehmen innerhalb ihres Trusts zusammenzuschließen, auf den 31. Juli. Dann soll entschieden werden, ob eine permanente Vormundschaft von Nöten ist. 
Zudem lehnte die Gerichtsbeauftragte den jüngsten Versuch des Anwalts Jon Eardley, Britneys Vater die Vormundschaft über seine Tochter streitig zu machen, ab, mit der Begründung ein Bundesrichter habe bereits entschieden, dass Eardley nicht das Recht habe, im Auftrag von Britney zu handeln: 
„Sowohl Bundesbezirksrichter Philip Gutierrez, als auch dieses Gericht sind mehrfach zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es Eardley gesetzlich nicht zusteht, Ms. Spears zu vertreten“, wiederholte Goetz am Donnerstag. „Es gibt keinen offiziellen Nachweis, dass er sie vertritt.“ 
Eardleys Revision der Vormundschaft wurde am 23. Mai bereits von einem Gremium, bestehend aus drei Richtern, abgelehnt. 
In einer Erklärung ließ Eardley, der behauptet, nicht von der Anhörung am Donnerstag unterrichtet worden zu sein, durch seinen Sprecher Michael Sands verkünden, dass er die Zubilligung der Honorare „übertrieben und unnötig“ finde.

Quelle :
www.eonline.com


----------



## maierchen (19 Apr. 2008)

Da ist schon Scheiße wenn andere Leute deine Kohle verwalten!


----------

